# Takashi Amano lecture and workshop in Aarhus, Denmark



## JEK (2 Feb 2011)

Well, I don't know if this is interesting for any of you in the UK, but Takashi Amano will be giving a lecture and workshop in Denmark 22/10 this year. Here's a list of the full program: http://www.akvamesse.dk/viewpage.php?page_id=5 
The strange language it's written is is danish.  
At least it's closer than Japan if you want to meet the guru.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Feb 2011)

Well, let me book my ticket..  thanks for the posting.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Feb 2011)

Good.. 

I will be there, enough time to sort out the ticket.

In english:
Program

Saturday

Tid


Foredragsholder


Emne

10:00 – 11:15


Peter Reiley


Killi fish, breeding, feeding and fun

12:15 – 13:30


Hans George Ewers


Corydoras (New fish from Sulawesi)

14:00 – 15:00


Takashi Amano


Theory and Philosophy in the layout of Japanese aquariums

15:30 – 17:30


Takashi Amano


Workshop a layout in praxis









Sunday







10:00 – 11:15


Claus Christensen


Aquariumplants in nature and culture.

12:15 – 13:30


Chris Lukhaup


Shrimps, photos and fun!

14:00 – 15:15


Christel Kasselmann


Aquariumplants – New species. (evt history)

We reserve the right to change - the program will be continually adjusted - Lecturers have agreed to participate

All lectures will be in English


----------



## a1Matt (7 Feb 2011)

The line up is spot on.  I did not realise the lectures would all be in English.  That makes it very appealing.  

I have to wait until nearer the time to see how my finances look...


----------



## JEK (7 Feb 2011)

Just found out there's an english version of the site: http://www.aquafair.eu/news.php


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Feb 2011)

I will try and make this one, already booked the ticket for the event just in case they run out!!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Feb 2011)

Just cleared it with my missus.  Just need to make sure I don't have to be working...


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Feb 2011)

I'll be there folks and i'm trying to arrange a trip to Tropica for a selected few, just an added bonus to what looks to be a quality weekend!


----------



## plantbrain (8 Feb 2011)

This is a really good plant speaker line up, hard to get better.
Amano.....well, once you have met, seen him..then you'll know.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2011)

Yep, Amano's the only guy I've not met from the line-up.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2011)

I cant believe i'm going to see my hero!...George, ermmm...i mean Takashi Amano! 

Just booked for the whole weekend!


----------



## Antoni (8 Feb 2011)

What about the accomodation guys? Are you going to stay, are you looking for a hotel?  I'm considering visiting too


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2011)

Me and Takashi are sharing a double.  Apparently he wants some tips!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2011)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> What about the accomodation guys? Are you going to stay, are you looking for a hotel?



I still need to arrange this. would be great if you could come. 

If there's a few of us, we could arrange to travel together maybe?


----------



## Antoni (8 Feb 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Me and Takashi are sharing a double.  Apparently he wants some tips!



Heh, so he asked you... I have told him, that will let him know later if I can give him few quick ones....


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes this will be great. We can arrange something together. 

The flights to Aarhus are quite expensive .. about 250 Pounds return with BA. Change in Copenhagen and arrive in Aarhus at 12.30h .. 

Or maybe flying the previous day...

I think Jek should help us out with this one...


----------



## ghostsword (9 Feb 2011)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> The flights to Aarhus are quite expensive .. about 250 Pounds return with BA. Change in Copenhagen and arrive in Aarhus at 12.30h ..
> 
> Or maybe flying the previous day...
> 
> I think Jek should help us out with this one...



I managed to book my flight straight to Aarhus from Standstead using Ryanair, total cost including bagage and early seating was £106. I am flying on Friday morning, so need to look for a hotel, those are slightly expensive at about £170 for two nights. 

If someone local can find a cheap and nice hotel then I would appreciate it.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Feb 2011)

They have an offer of staying at the venue for 8euros (or 10 with breakfast).
That is just on the Sat though.
So if your going fri you would still need one nights hotel.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2011)

I might book my flight next week before they run out!! I am happy to share an hotel room if someone else is going, most likely will also go on the Friday morning.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Feb 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> They have an offer of staying at the venue for 8euros (or 10 with breakfast).
> That is just on the Sat though.
> So if your going fri you would still need one nights hotel.



Done my bit of sleeping on sleeping bags when I was in the army, I feel that I am past those times. I am pushing 40 years old, and I am sure that Denmark in October is "fricking" cold.  .

Need comfort and cherish it, so I will not be sleeping on the school grounds, especially not on a sleeping bag.


----------



## JEK (9 Feb 2011)

> I think Jek should help us out with this one...


I wish I could help you with hotels and transport, but I live in another part of Denmark, so I don't know anything about good, cheap hotels in Aarhus. And the only thing I know about about transportation is that our trains always are delayed. 
I can help with translation if you need that, so don't hesitate to ask.

Looking forward to meet you guys. If you see a tall, handsome guy in Aarhus, then it's me.


----------



## Antoni (9 Feb 2011)

No worries, mate! The trains in Bulgaria are the same.. It will be surprise if one gets in time 

Too many handsome tall men on one place... poor danish girls


----------



## Billypete (24 Feb 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    Hi All   

    Luis ? ( ghostsword ? ) I'm going Friday from stanstead & also looking for accommodation      when are you coming back - late sunday night or monday morning  :?: 

    Dan - Tropica ??


----------



## Billypete (24 Feb 2011)

Hi all.

    Try this for accommodation 
http://www.visitaarhus.com

     Plenty of b&b available ... looks reasonably priced too   

     Pete.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2011)

@ Billypete, I am coming late Sunday, I am checking the link you sent, and should book soon, looking for a place now close to the tram, so that I do not need to be so far from the venue. See you there then. 

These are my flight details:
GOING OUT
From London-Stansted (STN) to Aarhus (AAR)
Fri, 21Oct11 Flight FR 712 Depart STN at 07:25 and arrive AAR at 10:05

COMING BACK
From Aarhus (AAR) to London-Stansted (STN)
Sun, 23Oct11 Flight FR 713 Depart AAR at 22:45 and arrive STN at 23:25


----------



## Marco Aukes (24 Feb 2011)

This is one event I will definitely not miss out on. I will travel to Denmark to see all the great speakers we normally also host on our event, but I than never get a chance to see the lectures myself. And Amano so close............no way I am missing that!


----------



## Billypete (24 Feb 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> @ Billypete, I am coming late Sunday, I am checking the link you sent, and should book soon, looking for a place now close to the tram, so that I do not need to be so far from the venue. See you there then.
> 
> These are my flight details:
> GOING OUT
> ...



Same flights going out .. had to book as last seat at cheap price .. havn't booked return yet .. gotta drive back to wales when i get back so may stay till monday .. if there's anybody round london area could possibly pick them up   

     cheers

      pete


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2011)

So see you on Friday mate.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Mar 2011)

Same flight for me and Mark  
*The flight price is still 65£ return* including all ryanairs awkward fees. The price is without luggage. You get 10kg cabin bag allowance though. If you go on a shopping spree you can always add a bag on your return flight online anytime from there 
I fly often with ryanair and can let you know their price changes as the flight gets filled rather than time you buy in advance so be quick...
Hope this information helps some people to make up their minds


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Mar 2011)

I can't wait. 5d & 135mm in hand...Pics of amano galor.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2011)

Which dates you guys traveling?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Mar 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Which dates you guys traveling?



going out on 21 friday 7.25 from stansted
coming back sunday late evening


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2011)

I just bought my airline ticket. Same flight as you guys   (Also for £65. Nice price.)

Ed - Thanks for the tip off about being able to add luggage on at a later date, that put my mind at ease.


Outbound flight details  - All times are localFrom London-Stansted (STN) to Aarhus (AAR)No Taxes
Fri, Oct 21	Flight    712
Depart	London-Stansted (STN)      07:25
Arrive	Aarhus (AAR)      10:05

Return flight details  - All times are localFrom Aarhus (AAR) to London-Stansted (STN)No Taxes
Sun, Oct 23	Flight    713
Depart	Aarhus (AAR)      22:45
Arrive	London-Stansted (STN)      23:25


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

See you guys on the flight


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2011)

Have the rest of you got your accommodation booked yet?  If so, whereabouts?  It would be nice to stay at the same place.


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Mar 2011)

I'm booked up too, travelling on 'ukaps1' with the rest of you 

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (22 Mar 2011)

It for sure seems another UKAPS "mob" trip..  Fantastic..


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Mar 2011)

I'm all booked up too - UKAPS BABY!!!!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Mar 2011)

We have not booked accomodation yet. I have looked at the prices and there are hotels available for around 240£ for 2 nights in double room with extra 3rd bed. so about 80£ per person per 2 nights.

I had an idea to rent a car or 2 now as lots of people are going and taking into account that usually ryanairs airports are a bit away of cities renting would be worth. The price is around 120£ for 2 days. That could be split per 5 people.
I think we can discuss all this during vivarium meet


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2011)

Nice thinking Ed.  Look forward to discussing this during the vivarium meet


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Mar 2011)

We can also consider renting a villa  for 8-10 persons
Should be cheap during off season.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> We can also consider renting a villa  for 8-10 persons
> Should be cheap during off season.



I like that idea.
Cheap is good!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

As mentioned before Ed, count me in


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Booked the flight last week   I need to book my show ticket next, but I need to wait until after payday


----------



## Billypete (23 Jun 2011)

Hi All.

    Any more thoughts on what we're going to do about accommodation ... I know it's still 4 months away but beginning to get a bit twitchy    ... Just in case it's busy ... I've never been but I imagine it's VERY cold in Denmark in oct.   


Cheers

Pete


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2011)

You can book a place to sleep at the venue. I booked mine, just need to take a sleeping bag and some pijamas.


----------



## JEK (23 Jun 2011)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Hi All.
> 
> Any more thoughts on what we're going to do about accommodation ... I know it's still 4 months away but beginning to get a bit twitchy    ... Just in case it's busy ... I've never been but I imagine it's VERY cold in Denmark in oct.
> 
> ...



It's not that cold... It's normally around 10-15 degrees daytime in october.


----------



## Billypete (23 Jun 2011)

JEK said:
			
		

> Billypete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the sound of that ... A bit like our 'summer' so far   ... But I think I'd still rather a nice , warm , cost bed


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Jul 2011)

I still haven't been able to buy tickets for the show yet!  Anyone else got this problem?  I have a flight booked, but no event ticket.


----------



## a1Matt (26 Jul 2011)

Same here. I asked them about it a few months ago, and they said they had some problems with the system, and that they will contact me when it is up and running.  I have not heard back yet.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Jul 2011)

Slightly concerning!

I might pester them again...


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2011)

I got lucky and managed to book mine as soon as I heard about it. Call them, they may be able to help out on the phone.


----------



## Billypete (27 Jul 2011)

Anybody booked accommodation yet ?


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jul 2011)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Anybody booked accommodation yet ?



I booked accommodation, breakfast and the weekend ticket, plus the plane ticket, early in March. 

I do advise all interested to book as soon as possible, as seats may be limited.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Aug 2011)

Well, I'm not going to make this.  Really can't afford it right now


----------



## AndersH (17 Aug 2011)

Wow didn't think that you UKAPS guys would be joining this. Thouht Amano was going to the UK aswell? 
It will for sure be great to get faces on all the different scapes and posters. I'll be there. Already booked. I would offer a couch or an airmatress but i live a bit away and maybe will be staying at a relative. 
For accomodations of you guys still need it I resently stayed at a rented house about 10 guys. I don't believe its too far away if you are renting cars anyway. Otherwise it may be. Search for Bissely on Google. Its a villa near a big lake with room for 10 i think. 

But see you guys there. Bring some pens. Ill be wanting some autographs 

Oh another thing we got this site in denmark: akvarieplanter.dk. Danish version of UKAPS. If you get in trouble with accomodations make a profile and ask for some help. All very friendly and helpful. Many people from that area so some might be able to help out. But make a profile anyway and join our community. Google translate might be needed


----------



## a1Matt (19 Aug 2011)

I can not afford to go either at the moment.
FIngers crossed my situation changes between now and the dates.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Aug 2011)

Yep, we should really start to think about accommodation already.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Aug 2011)

They do have bookings for the dormitories, on local.  I booked mine already.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Sep 2011)

Looks like I might have to give this a miss also! Moving data centre in October  any one looking for a plane ticket?


----------



## a1Matt (12 Sep 2011)

are they transferable?
If so, i have one for sale too.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Sep 2011)

Hah, me too!

Ryan Air state that the transfer fee is £100... But also I've read that the transfer fee can be much lower than that if you ring them.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Sep 2011)

Ok, so who is going from the UK? Only me?


----------



## Billypete (13 Sep 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Ok, so who is going from the UK? Only me?



   :text-+1: I'll be there  
   Have you booked accommodation at venue  ... Fri & sat night ?? how much ... what bedding etc .. are you taking ? 

   Pete


----------



## ghostsword (13 Sep 2011)

I'll take a sleeping bag, easier that way! So two people from the UK?  

Better than none I guess. 


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Sep 2011)

Definitely more than 2 Luis. 
To change a name with ryanair some time ago cost 30 quid so should be about that now as well.
I will start looking for accommodation shortly.


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Sep 2011)

I'll be there Luis, and Dan is coming along too 

I havent looked into accommodation yet, but will get it sorted in the next week.

Cheers, looking forward to it 

Tony


----------



## Billypete (13 Sep 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I'll take a sleeping bag, easier that way! So two people from the UK?
> 
> Better than none I guess.
> 
> ...



   Are they supplying anything to sleep on .. i.e cot/mattress ? how much ? 

  Are you going to gala dinner saturday night ... what do you wear to something like this   

  Pete


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2011)

I booked the lot!  I think that we have a dormitory to sleep at, but even if on floor.



Gala dinner. What to dress? Maybe jeans, all stars and shirt, maybe a Leather tie, the ones with elastic!  

Cool that it is a few people going, thought that I had to drink alone. 


.


----------



## Billypete (14 Sep 2011)

wasn't sure if it would be a suited & booted affair     ... I guess  whatever you fancy then   

       I'm  sure I could manage to keep you company for a couple of shandys  .. wouldn't like to see you drink on your own      

      What with you being from the 'smoke' & me from the 'sticks' I don't have a clue what we'd talk about thou     

  Pete


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2011)

I am sure we will find something to talk about.  I am a farm boy at heart...


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Sep 2011)

If you guys find decent accommodation let me know, might persuade me to go!


----------



## ghostsword (14 Sep 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If you guys find decent accommodation let me know, might persuade me to go!



Dude, Amano I going to be there. What more persuasion you need? 


.


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2011)

Free beer.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Sep 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I booked the lot!  I think that we have a dormitory to sleep at, but even if on floor.


From what I read is on the floor of a gymnasium, and only for Saturday night, if people arrive on Friday that is not going to work out too well!


----------



## ghostsword (19 Sep 2011)

You worry too much, something will be organized.  You got the hardest part sorted out, the place ticket.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Sep 2011)

Can whoever text me about this last weekend please PM me?

Cheers,
George


----------



## Billypete (24 Sep 2011)

Hi All.

    Have emailed the hall directly & have been told by Lars Felby ( manager ) he's amenable to letting us stay Fri/Sat/Sun as needed @ £5.50 or £8.30 including breakfast   The only restriction is we have to be out by 7am on Monday - I believe most of you are returning Friday pm ( I'm returning Monday morning ) so not a problem  :!:  
There are no beds/mats/bedding supplied - bring what you need  :!: The hall will not be locked so anything valuable will need to be kept with you although I think things like passports etc might be able to be left with Lars , who also may be persuaded to give us a key to get in/out ( evenings ? ) at a cost - sounds as though he enjoys a few beers      i hope you're not all tea total by the sound of it     
   Anybody interested , let me know   

   Cheers

   Pete.


----------



## Billypete (24 Sep 2011)

Oh ... anybody know if Dan managed to organize a visit to Tropica  :?: 

  Pete


----------



## ghostsword (25 Sep 2011)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Oh ... anybody know if Dan managed to organize a visit to Tropica  :?:
> 
> Pete



A visit to Tropica!? Holy cow, can ukaps pull that? Visit tropica would be a dream come true. ! 


.


----------



## AndersH (25 Sep 2011)

Theres already a visit to tropica on the plan for the weekend. But you were thinking of a trip for you British guys alone?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Sep 2011)

AndersH said:
			
		

> Theres already a visit to tropica on the plan for the weekend.



This is true. A guided tour, which i believe is for everyone.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2011)

Hey guys, yes we'll all be visiting Tropica, I spoke to Troels the other week and he says it'll be "an open house"


----------



## Billypete (25 Sep 2011)

Blimey ...   all my xmas's & b'day all in 1 weekend ... oh happy days     

   Where's the catch   :?:


----------



## ghostsword (26 Sep 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hey guys, yes we'll all be visiting Tropica, I spoke to Troels the other week and he says it'll be "an open house"


Paulo if you were looking for an excuse this is it, very much doubt that it will get better than this.  unless we find a pub that will give us drinks for free. Lol 


.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Paulo if you were looking for an excuse this is it, very much doubt that it will get better than this.  unless we find a pub that will give us drinks for free. Lol


I have now cancelled my leave so I won't be making the trip, hope you all enjoy it. Things are looking pretty crap for November weekend 19/20th too... oh well can't have everything, work before pleasure at the moment!


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that mate..  There are times that business takes 1st priority.  I am lucky that I managed to book holidays for those periods. Also booking January to go to Hanover.


----------



## leonroy (11 Oct 2011)

So everyone here booked the *Weekend ticket with Amano* I presume?

Anyone going to the Gala dinner?


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

I booked the lot!  just thinking about the suit for the gala dinner.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

Sorry to hear you cant make it paulo, hope to catch up with you at Aquatics Live if you can make it.

I'm booked for the full weekend, but not the gala dinner.

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Oct 2011)

No Gala dinner for me either, better get drunk somewhere local   
I suggest we make a list of who is going. 
People I know so far are going from London stansted are:

Mark
Dan
Tony
Luis
Jurii
Eduard

We have rented a car so if the remaining guys add to the list you can get a second car. Also all 6 of us are staying at the same hotel. See you soon.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

If the gala dinner is boring I will join you on the bar!


----------



## Billypete (13 Oct 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> No Gala dinner for me either, better get drunk somewhere local
> I suggest we make a list of who is going.
> People I know so far are going from London stansted are:
> 
> ...



I'm in for the full monty ... but stayin at venue   with luis  :?: 

  Pete


----------



## ghostsword (13 Oct 2011)

Hi Pete, I booked an hotel..  The Cabin, but if the atmosphere is nice at the venue I might stay there.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Oct 2011)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you all flying with RyanAir?

These are my flight details:
From London-Stansted (STN) to Aarhus (AAR)
Fri, 21Oct11 Flight FR 712 Depart STN at 07:25 and arrive AAR at 10:05


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Oct 2011)

Dan, Edi, Mark and I definitely are on that flight, and the 10pm return on the Sunday night  

Tony


----------



## Billypete (13 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Hi Pete, I booked an hotel..  The Cabin, but if the atmosphere is nice at the venue I might stay there.



   Oh dear ... looks like I'm on my own   if you'd told me BEFORE i'd told the other half i could stay for £8+ ( including breakfast ! ) i might have been able to join you   

  On same flight out but coming back Monday morning ... didn't fancy the long drive back to s.wales on my own at that time of the morning


----------



## ghostsword (14 Oct 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Dan, Edi, Mark and I definitely are on that flight, and the 10pm return on the Sunday night
> 
> Tony


cool, a nice crowd there and back, I'm also on the 10pm flight back. 

Sorry bout the hotel Pete, but managed to save enough money for a hotel, hard times but managed to get one. 



.


----------



## frothhelmet (17 Oct 2011)

London people include me now. So it's

Mark
Dan
Tony
Luis
Jurii
Eduard
Gerard (me)

I am on the Stansted flights same as everyone else. Any ideas how we are getting to the venue from the airport in Aarhus? Where are you guys renting a car? Denmark? Should be fun.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

There is a train service from the airport to town, so I am making use of that. Want to mix with the locals a bit, have a beer on the train, and chill out.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

There is also a bus service:
http://www.aar.dk/default.asp?id=83


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Oct 2011)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I am on the Stansted flights same as everyone else. Any ideas how we are getting to the venue from the airport in Aarhus? Where are you guys renting a car? Denmark? Should be fun.



Good stuff Gerard   Yep, hiring a car at the airport, though Luis idea of chill in on the train with a pint sounds pretty smart 

Looking forward to it, its gonna be a good 'un !


----------



## ghostsword (18 Oct 2011)

I just want to keep it simple, and a good beer at the airport will go down well. Then relax on the bus or train, check in an then a couple more. I'm not really a big drinker, but it is sacrilege going to a country and not having a beer and trying the local McDonald's.  


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (18 Oct 2011)

Stfu, MacDonalds?  Better have some good local food. The trip will definitely be a good one


----------



## JEK (21 Oct 2011)

See you guys in Århus, tomorrow!


----------



## a1Matt (21 Oct 2011)

Have a great time guys 

Can someone say hi to Chris and Stefan from me.


----------



## mlgt (21 Oct 2011)

Have a good time guys. Cant belive the trip has already come round so soon.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Oct 2011)

Have a great time all!


----------



## ghostsword (22 Oct 2011)

First day was a blast, and the night was spent on a pub close by. We had a fuzz ball champioship organised by Dan  and had lots and lots of good beer. Ended up the night the proper way, with a kebab. LOL

Today the festivities will begin, so lots to learn, not only from the presenters, but from Dan, Mark and Tony, these guys have so much information and knowledge that is shocking. 


More to follow, especially if we have internet on the venue.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Oct 2011)

Would of loved to of visited Arhus again. 

Hope you few guys who went enjoy it and represent UK the only way you guys know.

Look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Oct 2011)

The day yesterday was hectic. So biotopes and shrimps in the early morning, then Amano for 3 hours, visit to tropica and then an amazing dinner, way more food than 120 people could eat, cheap beer and great company! 

Probably the best trip I the year!!!  

I have been with aquariums for just over 20 years, and with plants for about 3 years, and I have learnt so much in the past day.  still one more day to go.  


.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Oct 2011)

And by the way, we got really close to Amano. He is on the same hotel, so we saw him in the morning, said hi. Then on the event we got some answers correctly and managed to get a ADA t shirt, and a slap on the chest.  

We also got lots of autographs on some ADA books. I got the complete work autographed, the guys got some magazines.

During the gala dinner he was a few feet away from us.

Some of us ha a chat with Holger Windelov, at tropica, so I think that we managed to meet the big guns.  

Today we have Kristel Kasselman and Claus Christensen. 

I am also uploading an unedited video of Amano's creation.  


.


----------



## foxfish (23 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the updates mate, sounds great...


----------



## JEK (23 Oct 2011)

I made this thread with pictures from the aquarium fair in Aarhus: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18115


----------



## ghostsword (24 Oct 2011)

After a couple of drinks the night can only end one way! 


@ the kebab shop..  by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------

